# Devox seat question



## coldboreshot (Jul 15, 2010)

I just upgraded the seat on my 2010 F5 Team to the Devox Carbon Road Saddle that Felt sells on their website. During my recent Tour de Tahoe ride, my butt started hurting at around 3-4 hours. I'm curious if anyone has tried both this saddle and the Fizik Antares. I'm considering switching to the Fizik, but would like to get some more info before I drop another couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, so, so subjective. Do you have a local LBS that sells Fizik? They almost always have demo saddles, and they are bright neon green. Use one for a decent 1-2 hour ride and see what you think. The Fiziks seem to fit a wide range of people. I've ridden an Antares and Arione and liked both.

That being said, as far as OEM seats go, Felt's are pretty good. I have the seat that came with my 2011 F5, but I use a Selle Italia Flite.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

coldboreshot said:


> I just upgraded the seat on my 2010 F5 Team to the Devox Carbon Road Saddle that Felt sells on their website. During my recent Tour de Tahoe ride, my butt started hurting at around 3-4 hours. I'm curious if anyone has tried both this saddle and the Fizik Antares. I'm considering switching to the Fizik, but would like to get some more info before I drop another couple of hundred dollars.


I agree with Lou3000 that saddle comfort is very subjective. The $140 Selle San Marco something or other that my father-in-law handed down to me when he got a new bike worked for me up until about 25 miles into the ride (meaning it wasn't working all along), at which point it just became painful and the rest of the ride was spent searching a position that hurt _least_, which ended up causing discomfort in my hands and feet, as I tried to compensate. My "seat" hurt so much after the longer rides, that I would avoid riding for a couple of days. My father-in-law was very happy with this saddle, found it comfortable and had used it for a few years on much longer rides without any issues.

I am a strong proponent of the Specialized "Body Geometry" system when it comes to saddles. The basic premise is that you should be sitting on your "sit bones" and not the soft tissues in between (See this article by Sheldon Brown on bicycle saddles which discusses, among other things, the concept: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/saddles.html

Basically, the Specialized system has you sit on a high density foam pad with a metric ruler along one edge -- you sit, you measure the distance between the two impressions in the foam, you refer to their chart, and you pick your saddle width. It's not exact, as for me, the distance gave me the choice of two sizes. I picked one, and ordered off the Specialized website, as the LBS that carries Specialized is high what looks comfortable (read: lots of gel and padding), and not so much on what is necessarily comfortable in the long run.

After much digging on both the roadbikereview.com and mtbr.com product reviews, I finally settled on a Specialized Alias 143 (the "143" indicates the width), and I've never looked back. I've done three metric centuries (62+ miles) in the past month, and have been comfortable the whole time. And I got it in white, so it looks right at home on my 2011 F3.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Basically, the Specialized system has you sit on a high density foam pad with a metric ruler along one edge -- you sit, you measure the distance between the two impressions in the foam, you refer to their chart, and you pick your saddle width. It's not exact, as for me, the distance gave me the choice of two sizes. I picked one, and ordered off the Specialized website, as the LBS that carries Specialized is high what looks comfortable (read: lots of gel and padding), and not so much on what is necessarily comfortable in the long run.
> 
> -- Don4


We use the bg fit system for seats in the shop and everyone who has left has been happy with their purchase.


----------

